# Java Lade - Bild ändern



## Kian (24. Mrz 2005)

Ich versuche irgendwie das Applet-Ladebild zu ändern, so dass ich ein eigenes Ladebild verwenden kann, welches über das Applet geladen wird. Wie kann ich das hinbekommen, ohne, dass ich die JRE auseinandernehme?


----------



## Kian (26. Mrz 2005)

Was ist denn los, weiß etwa niemand wie ich das hinbekommen soll?


----------



## Beni (26. Mrz 2005)

Ich weiss es nicht.
Vielleicht kann man ja ähnliches machen, wenn du ein Miniapplet schreibst, welches als erstes das Bild anzeigt. Das Miniapplet könnte dann vom Server das "echte" Applet nachladen, und anzeigen.
Wie gesagt, ich nix Appletspezialist.


----------



## Sky (26. Mrz 2005)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss es nicht.
> Vielleicht kann man ja ähnliches machen, wenn du ein Miniapplet schreibst, welches als erstes das Bild anzeigt. Das Miniapplet könnte dann vom Server das "echte" Applet nachladen, und anzeigen.
> Wie gesagt, ich nix Appletspezialist.



Das ist in jedem Fall eine sehr gute Idee! 
Diese funktioniert natürlich nicht, während die VM initialisiert wird!


----------



## Roar (26. Mrz 2005)

du könntst per javascript oder css einen layout übr die stele legen wo gerade das applet initialisiert wird


----------



## Kian (26. Mrz 2005)

Danke,
ich werde das Alles mal versuchen, das mit dem Applet dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein, es muss nur relativ klein sein.

Aber ich weiss nicht genau wie ich das mit dem Layout hinbekommen soll.



> du könntst per javascript oder css einen layout übr die stele legen wo gerade das applet initialisiert wird



Könnte mir jemand ein Beispiel in JavaScript posten?


----------



## dronus (26. Mrz 2005)

Du kannst dass Ladebild direkt im applet-tag der html-seite angeben... 
gucke so: 


```
<APPLET archive="XXX.jar" CODE="xxx.class"  WIDTH="700" HEIGHT="500">
		<PARAM name="image" value="pics/xxxLoading.gif">
</APPLET>
```


----------



## Roar (26. Mrz 2005)

dronus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst dass Ladebild direkt im applet-tag der html-seite angeben...
> gucke so:
> 
> 
> ...



davon erscheint das bild aber trotzdem nicht während des initialisieren der vms oder beim laden des applets :-/


----------



## MPW (28. Nov 2005)

Ich hab aber schonmal gehört, dass das gehen soll, wenn ich bloß das Tutorial dazu wiederfinden würde...


----------



## MPW (28. Nov 2005)

so, endlich:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/special_attributes.html

hab' gerade mehrere Monate ICQ-history durchgeschaut, ich hoffe ihr wisst das zu schätzen;-)


----------

